# The Black Ships



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I need as much info as possible about the Black Ships, what are they, who are they, their organisation, uniforms etc... any input please??
I thank you... :scratchhead:


----------



## warmaster36 (May 15, 2008)

Found this on the web "The Black Ships of the Inquisition patrol Imperial systems for signs of psychic mutation, those they find are taken to Terra where they suffer the soul binding and are linked to the Golden Throne of the Emperor. The Black Ships are described as a void that blocks out the light of the stars visually, their captains are often senior Inquisitorial agents with a defense force of Inquisitorial storm troopers." 
Hope this helps


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

who owns them:-inquisition
unifirm:-dark grey suits
what are they big BLACK SHIPS
perpors:-what warmaster36 said


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, the black ships are pretty much the only way out for a psyker. That or a bolt round through the back of the head. They are the ships of the Inquisition, that round up psykers for their own safety, and the safety of the Imperium.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

who needs black ships or inquisition when khorne zerkers are more than happ to remove this "psyker" problem?!


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Because you can use psykers to your advantage.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Might I suggest finding a copy of the Fluff Bible? Yes? Has lots of info on Pyskers and what not

Anyway, the only direct mention of the black fleet as I have read so far.



> The League of Blackships
> The League consists of a substantial fleet based throughout the Imperium. The ships visit each world every
> hundred years or so. As the fleets approach their destination, the ruling Imperial Commander is instructed to
> prepare the customary levy. On many planets, this is a holy time — a time for rejoicing as the young
> ...


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's a rundown on what would happen if you had the gift:

Psykers that are rounded up by the black ships could be put to a number of uses. Most of them become astropaths, used to pshycicly communicate through the warp. The more skilled psykers have a chance of becoming Inquisitors aides, Or used by higher powers for other purposes (planetary governor's personal psykers and whatnot) 

The most gifted Psykers have the chance of becoming Inquisitors, or even Grey knights them selves, but training must begin at a really early age.

For the psykers too old and feeble to be worth anything, they are sacrificed to sustain the emperor. 
Anyone who is deemed corrupted though, is sentenced to death.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Error..........


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

Can an Inquisitor call up a 'slightly off-white, greyish' ship whenever he likes? Would he have the power to divert a ship to a particular system/planet to pick up a particularly troublesome Psyker?


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

By the power of the immortal emperor, they Can! 

Usually after he's neutralized the psyker in question ofcourse, and supposing he's still alive. Those ships are their fleet for making sure there's no oops, demonworld syndrome in the imperium


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's actually a fair bit of fluff on the origins and original crews of the Black Ships in the short story _The Voice_, in the Tales of Heresy compilation just released.


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Darn system works!!*



Khorne's Fist said:


> There's actually a fair bit of fluff on the origins and original crews of the Black Ships in the short story _The Voice_, in the Tales of Heresy compilation just released.


Well thank you very much... I am just about to purchase the said Tome! :goodpost:


----------

